# Is the Fun House Still relevant?



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

The Fun House was set up a while back to offload some of the nonsensical threads that some felt were clogging up Happy Hour. But, it seems that many now feel that having a thread moved to the Fun House or even starting a thread there is the kiss of death for the thread.

Based on current conditions, is the Fun House still a needed part of TCF or should it be reintegrated with Happy Hour?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

yes


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

The Fun House sucks the fun right out...

Games should be part of HH. How much fun would your local bar be if there were no fun games going on for anyone? While you don't have to participate in a game, should they be banned from the bar?


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

Reintegrate IMO.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I think if we play by the same rules as the other ongoing threads in HH (WAYT, XBox, iPhone, etc.) and lock after 1000 posts that is can only be a benefit to the forum to keep active, popular threads in an active, popular location.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

IMHO the Fun House is a complete failure as a forum area. No one goes there, and threads just languish. And it isn't because game threads are inherently unpopular. Move a vibrantly active thread from HH to FH and you can watch it wither on the vine...


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't participate in the games, but I do like reading the posts of those who do participate. I don't go into the fun house, I think realistically it should be called the house of death because almost any thread over there dies an early death. You guys have the statistics, is that correct? I would prefer reintegration with the caveat that if the games got out of hand that the issue would be revisited.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Hi,
Yes, game threads still go in the Fun House.
Thanks


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

dcheesi said:


> IMHO the Fun House is a complete failure as a forum area. No one goes there, and threads just languish. And it isn't because game threads are inherently unpopular. Move a vibrantly active thread from HH to FH and you can watch it wither on the vine...


Agreed 100%. Moving a thread to the FH is the kiss of death.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

there ya go official word.
Thanks for the quick response Mike.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

IIRC, the whole reason the FH was started is BECAUSE the nonsense threads were clogging up HH. I understand what everyone else is saying about FH being a fun killer, but I also don't want to have to click on 12 poorly labeled game threads to find one serious discussion.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

dcheesi said:


> IMHO the Fun House is a complete failure as a forum area. No one goes there, and threads just languish. And it isn't because game threads are inherently unpopular. Move a vibrantly active thread from HH to FH and you can watch it wither on the vine...


I agree 100%


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

allan said:


> IIRC, the whole reason the FH was started is BECAUSE the nonsense threads were clogging up HH. I understand what everyone else is saying about FH being a fun killer, but I also don't want to have to click on 12 poorly labeled game threads to find one serious discussion.


I think most games can be clearly labeled, just like the WAYT threads are clearly labeled... As far as serious discussion is concerned - there are a lot of non serious threads in HH - probably most - and even threads that start out as serious get derailed with a lot of frequency.

I would love to hear the new owners thoughts on this.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

dthmj said:


> I think most games can be clearly labeled, just like the WAYT threads are clearly labeled... As far as serious discussion is concerned - there are a lot of non serious threads in HH - probably most - and even threads that start out as serious get derailed with a lot of frequency


This is a good point. Clearly labeled thread titles would help people that have no interest in game threads.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> there ya go official word.
> Thanks for the quick response Mike.


We know how it stands currently, we are trying to discuss asking the powers that be to change the current policy. Did you really think that some did not understand the current situation?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

We know what the current rules are. We're asking if we can revisit the rules. The fun house has been tried for over 2 years and never caught on. If it was a vibrant online community at this point, we wouldn't be having this discussion. 

The fact is that any thread that currently gets dropped into fun house dies quickly. We're seeing it with the werewolf game that got moved there and posting dropped dramatically.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Skittles said:


> This is a good point. Clearly labeled thread titles would help people that have no interest in game threads.


True. One of my peeves before is that there was often no way to tell if a thread was a game thread without actually clicking on it.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

dcheesi said:


> IMHO the Fun House is a complete failure as a forum area. No one goes there, and threads just languish. And it isn't because game threads are inherently unpopular. Move a vibrantly active thread from HH to FH and you can watch it wither on the vine...


Witness the threads Olive Juice started last week titled "What Am I?"

As soon as they moved to FH, they died. Now, if that's what they want, then just ban games altogether.

Because the Funhouse forum *isn't working*, otherwise.

I realize that Mr. Lang has chimed in here and said "yep, that's where they go", but I, too, would like to hear Mr. Block or one of the other Capable representatives chime in on this, and perhaps reconsider a forum that simply languishes.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Sorry, I should have been more clear...we have no current plans to change the way the Fun House threads are handled. The complaints of them being in the HH are just as loud as the ones saying they die in the FH. A forum with nearly 30,000 posts is far from a ghost town.


----------

